# Switching: break no longer than 13 weeks in cover



## Worried62 (12 May 2012)

Hi,

what is this issue about having no break in cover longer than 13 weeks?
From what I understand, your cover is regarded as continuous as long there has been no break in cover longer than 13 weeks, is this right?

What are the implications when switching cover, can you for example, cease cover with VHI at the start of June, and start a new contract with, say, Aviva in July?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 May 2012)

That's pretty much right. If you have no breaks in your cover, or if any break in your cover is 13 weeks or less, then health insurers are obliged to recognise the time spent with previous Irish health insurers. 

So in your example, your VHI could finish at the start of June, and joining another insurer (or rejoining VHI) within 13 weeks of that date means you have no new waiting periods.

Just bear in mind that costs you incur during a break in cover won't be covered, because you're not insured by anyone during that break.


----------



## Worried62 (13 May 2012)

Thanks, NovaFlare.


----------



## pj111 (14 May 2012)

If you rejoin VHI within the 13 week period they will make you backdate cover and pay for outstanding premiums. 

If you switch to VHI from another provider they will impose upgrade waiting periods for any portion of cover that is upgraed even if you have no pre existing conditions. 

_Patrick_


----------



## Worried62 (14 May 2012)

Thanks, PJ. It would be a downgrade of cover, so I suppose there would be no waiting periods then.


----------



## pj111 (17 May 2012)

Depends, compare the plans on the hia website and any cover that is greater than previous cover will have an upgrade waiting period if you have a pre existing condition with laya or aviva. Vhi will have a waiting period on upgrades irrespective of whether there is a pre existing condition or not. The HIA comparisons will not show all the differences so it virtually impossible for an individual to know which company or indeed plan has differing levels of cover. Always check in advance with your insurer if a particular procedure is covered or not. 

_Patrick_


----------



## CharlieR (11 Jun 2012)

Why do you need to have had health insurance in another country ie the UK when you come to Ireland to get covered when all problems are covered on the NHS?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 Jun 2012)

CharlieR said:


> Why do you need to have had health insurance in another country ie the UK when you come to Ireland to get covered when all problems are covered on the NHS?



Sorry, but I don't understand the context of the question. There's no requirement to have held cover in another country for someone to take out health insurance in Ireland.

Insurers might recognise time spent with international health insurers and reduce waiting periods accordingly, but they're not obliged to. And as far as I know, none of the current Irish insurers recognise international insurers.


----------



## CharlieR (15 Jun 2012)

NovaFlare77 said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand the context of the question. There's no requirement to have held cover in another country for someone to take out health insurance in Ireland.
> 
> Insurers might recognise time spent with international health insurers and reduce waiting periods accordingly, but they're not obliged to. And as far as I know, none of the current Irish insurers recognise international insurers.



In the UK if you have a problem its treated and free, in Ireland you have to pay and wait. 

So why when you take out insurance do they need you to have had insurance in the last 13 weeks to cover you straight away? when you have come from a country with a health care system that would have covered you for all problems.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (15 Jun 2012)

CharlieR said:


> In the UK if you have a problem its treated and free, in Ireland you have to pay and wait.
> 
> So why when you take out insurance do they need you to have had insurance in the last 13 weeks to cover you straight away? when you have come from a country with a health care system that would have covered you for all problems.



Because waiting periods are a standard feature with all insurers for anyone without previous health insurance. Whether you're coming from a country with a 1st class health system, or you're born and raised in Ireland, you won't have immediate cover unless you've had previous health insurance. 

Think of it a little bit like a no claims bonus on motor insurance. If you've never had motor insurance before because there was excellent public transport in your last city of residence (for example), you can't expect your first insurer to give a discount for having no claims. 

The reason waiting periods are in place is because Irish insurers can't risk rate. So if you sign up to Plan X, you'll pay the same rate as everyone else, regardless of your age, health status, claims history, etc. However, that means insurers are open to the risk of people joining to have a specific procedure covered and then cancelling/not renewing. To protect them from that, they are allowed to apply waiting periods so that people have to pay into the fund for a certain period of time before full cover kicks in. 

The alternative is that everyone has immediate cover straight away, but prices would be much higher than they are now.


----------



## OMD (16 Jun 2012)

CharlieR said:


> In the UK if you have a problem its treated and free, in Ireland you have to pay and wait.



Most things in Ireland are free e.g. All out patients appointments, all pathology tests, all radiology and all Emergency Department attendances where you are referred by a GP. If you require admission to hospital you pay €75 a night up to a maximum of €750 per family per year. This is then tax deductible at lower tax rate. Many people assume if they have no health insurance they will have to pay massive amounts if they are sick. This is not the case.


----------



## dewdrop (23 Oct 2012)

I am puzzled in reading vhi website about rejoining after break MORE than 13 weeks and initial period is NIL and pre existing is 5 years.   Does this mean that if a person had cover with VHI then cancelled it and say after a few years applied to rejoin then the  waiting period is NIL. At quick reading this is what i concluded ???


----------

